
Ask HN: Do you care about the Super Bowl? (I don't) - gist
I wasn&#x27;t raised to enjoy sports of any type even though I am quite into personal exercise. I feel that even though I might have lost something (camaraderie of people who follow sports) I have gained a tremendous amount of free time which has led to being able to pursue other more enjoyable and beneficial things.
======
vladmk
The way I see the superbowl is entertainment. It's an opportunity for my
family to get together once a year kind of like a holiday or going to the
theaters with your family. I don't care about who wins or loses, but the event
has brought my family together so I like it just like sports. My question is
why are you asking if people care about the superbowl? It's obvious many do
just like watching the olympics. Entertainment is subjective, I'd rather watch
the game with my family and eat, than an art museum, but like I said it's
subjective.

~~~
gist
> I don't care about who wins or loses

So this more or less confirms what I am thinking which is people who do watch
do for other reasons not because they care about the game in particular. So
essentially it's a manufactured event similar to what we call in the US "A
Hallmark Holiday". [1]

[1] After the greeting card company that pushed certain holidays so they would
sell more greeting cards.

~~~
orionblastar
Just watch the Superbowl commercials and what they sell. Beer, soft drinks,
snack foods, cars, wireless headphones, etc. Then remember that the Superbowl
is broadcasted all over the world.

